# hermi pollanted my females



## dr pyro (Aug 11, 2009)

i had some females that i pollinated for seed. well my brother put one of his plants he started in there and was a hermi. by the time i noticed the pollenwas everywhere. so my question is are these seeds still viable or will they be hermis as well


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 11, 2009)

Hermies procreate hermies.  ALL the seeds should be thrown away.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Aug 11, 2009)

Hermies make hermies. Sorry about your girls. Just happened to me with a "gifted" plant. I had a bunch of little underdeveloped seeds that were to small to remove, so I'm now smoking rice crispies(snap,crackle,pop). I shut my flower room down to clean and redo a couple things. I will no longer accept plants with unknown genetics for this reason. I now have 1/2p of garbage to smoke...even the bub-hash I made from didn't get the usual full melt from the 73 bag.


----------



## highman (Aug 11, 2009)

Hermies do not ALWAYS make hermies.. i have 4 beautiful females from bagseed hermied GDP.


----------



## dr pyro (Aug 11, 2009)

Well ill save them for an outdoor grow


----------



## BkPhate (Aug 11, 2009)

How many seeds did you end up with per gram would you say?


----------



## Hick (Aug 11, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> Well ill save them for an outdoor grow


Ahhh man.. just "chuck" em.. they are undulated with the hermie genetics. They are "poison pills" to anyone growing within miles of them.


----------



## highman (Aug 11, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> Ahhh man.. just &quot;chuck&quot; em.. they are undulated with the hermie genetics. They are &quot;poison pills&quot; to anyone growing within miles of them.


Im destroying the strain when they are done flowering, have PP and ice true clean fem strains to clone


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 21, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> Well ill save them for an outdoor grow


 
NO! sorry, but if you sow them outside they will impregnat everyone elses outside plants with hermie seed.

You can grow them inside and cull the males and hermie offspring.  You will get some females that don't hermie, you just don't get as many as in well bred stock.  But you won't have that kind of control outside.


----------



## Hick (Nov 23, 2009)

SkunkPatronus said:
			
		

> NO! sorry, but if you sow them outside they will impregnat everyone elses outside plants with hermie seed.
> 
> You can grow them inside and cull the males and hermie offspring.  You will get some females that don't hermie, you just don't get as many as in well bred stock.  But you won't have that kind of control outside.



and any further procreation or use of those ..alleged.. females, will further ingrain the hermie gene into the "pool"..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> Well ill save them for an outdoor grow


 



why?    your  only  gonna  get Hermies..Do  yourself and  us  a  favor  and  destuy  all  beans  you  feel  has  been  poisoned..just  my  thaughts


----------



## dr pyro (Dec 2, 2009)

i got rid them awhile back


----------



## Hick (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks Doc'..


----------



## Old Bud (Dec 3, 2009)

I disagree with most of the above. I got some MJ cheap from a dealer once because it was full of seeds. His supplier had a hemie in his growroom and did not notice. I ended up with a lot of seeds and grew some outdoors over several years and gave some to friends who also grew them out. ALL plants were female with no hermies and were excellent producers. Also is this not how female seed suppliers get their seed?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 3, 2009)

femenized seeds tend to have a high ratio of hermis.  And although you may not believe it...it is true  Hermi's produce a higher percentage of hermis, because that genetic trait has been brought out.  Facts are facts.


----------

